# Look at this sweet boy Jamie



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotta go....and take a look at the application......  

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11605116


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww he is gorgeous.

He will make some little doggy a lovely brother. :biggrin:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:wub: He is 5 hours south east of us. I wish we were ready for a sibling for Gracie. Gene said no until Gracie and future sibling can have their own room. By law how long to we have to allow skin kids to live with us?  When they go off to college doesn't that mean we can take their bedroom and make it into a fuzzbutts room? I'm sure they wouldn't mind Mike curling up on their bed with them when he was home breaks. What about high school kids..... if they are seniors and 18 doesn't that mean fluffy white cuddle butts come first and the skin kid can fend for themselves? :rochard: 

BTW I have insomnia. :hiding: Nope I haven't been to sleep yet since I woke up on Wed. arty:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

WOW!! Is this boy *gorgeous* and *adorable*, or what?! I wonder what his history is, and how he came to be in Rescue ...
:wub: 
And I too have serious insomnia tonight!! It's 4:51 a.m. here!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh heavens...I heard that counting Maltese can help you drift off to a peaceful sleep  

Well, although, we had decided to wait until Ms. Mia was six months to bring a little brother or sister, we still have our eye out, for the perfect fit. 

Soooooooo, I filled out an application for this sweet little boy. Wish I could talk with the folks, but I guess they would get flooded with calls.

Just trying not to get my hopes up....and hope whatever is best...happens.

I'm kind of glad, I don't know how he ended up in foster care, the stories are sometimes so sad.

Crossing fingers and heart strings...


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Keep us posted!!!!! Good bad or other wise. 

It is 6:22AM and no sleep yet. :smtease: :new_shocked: :smstarz: :smpullhair: :smtease: This is one of those times I'm so glad I don't have to get up to go to w-o-r-k or any of those other nasty 4 letter words.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I surely will. My only concern/requirement is that he'll be a good big brother to my baby girl and she will be good to him too. He's still a baby himself.

That they can play together safely. Hubby thinks he's a cutie tooooooo :wub: 

Just say your prayers that it works out. I just want to hug that sweet little boy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Check it out, maybe it would be a perfect fit! Let's us know what happens.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 13 2008, 07:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669766


> Check it out, maybe it would be a perfect fit! Let's us know what happens.[/B]



Pat,

That's what I'm thinking. By reading little Jamie's write up...sounds perfect. I did fill out an application and sent it off...

We're hoping for the best. rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, he's a doll! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 13 2008, 07:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669755


> Just say your prayers that it works out. I just want to hug that sweet little boy.[/B]


Bless you for considering a rescue as your next family member! :ThankYou:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 13 2008, 05:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669767


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 13 2008, 07:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669766





> Check it out, maybe it would be a perfect fit! Let's us know what happens.[/B]



Pat,

That's what I'm thinking. By reading little Jamie's write up...sounds perfect. I did fill out an application and sent it off...

We're hoping for the best. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Don't forget to call them ASAP (did they give a number?) and tell them your application is on the way. Then tell them that if it is ok, that you will call them back in a few days. It helps insure that they will look at your application quickly. Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

No, there's no phone number . But my appliciation was sent 3 AM est ( was up with baby Mia ).

I would LOVE to talk with them. They will notify me via email, so I guess, they will give me a phone number then?

Thanks so much for all the support and prayers...Scared to get toooooo hopeful, (but secretly am


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a cutie! He sounds wonderful! I hope you get a call/email from them soon and will get to go and meet him...and I hope Mia likes him :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a gorgeous little boy. :wub: Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone... :grouphug: 

Still have not heard from the foster home .

Is that normal? I did the application this morning.

Thanks again


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

When I submitted my application for Joey, everyone on her said it can take more than a few days to hear back from a rescue. I heard back the next day about my application, but the rescue group was a very small one in a small town.

Don't worry, I'm sure you'll probably hear back!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 13 2008, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669979


> When I submitted my application for Joey, everyone on her said it can take more than a few days to hear back from a rescue. I heard back the next day about my application, but the rescue group was a very small one in a small town.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure you'll probably hear back![/B]



Thanks LJ. Still waiting......


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

We'll keep our paws crossed here for you. I heard from the rescue in a couple of days about Quigley. So I hope you don't have to wait too long either!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 13 2008, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669816


> No, there's no phone number . But my appliciation was sent 3 AM est ( was up with baby Mia ).
> 
> I would LOVE to talk with them. They will notify me via email, so I guess, they will give me a phone number then?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support and prayers...Scared to get toooooo hopeful, (but secretly am [/B]


Do you have an email address? If so, use that.

Here it is [email protected] & [email protected] Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Jamie PFId#11605116 Id#NY


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Jasmyne's Mom @ Nov 13 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669995


> We'll keep our paws crossed here for you. I heard from the rescue in a couple of days about Quigley. So I hope you don't have to wait too long either![/B]



Awwww thank you so much. And Quigley is adorable!!! Paws crossed!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Much good luck. Jamie is adorable.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking to see if you had heard anything yet. Good luck..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 13 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669998


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 13 2008, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669816





> No, there's no phone number . But my appliciation was sent 3 AM est ( was up with baby Mia ).
> 
> I would LOVE to talk with them. They will notify me via email, so I guess, they will give me a phone number then?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the support and prayers...Scared to get toooooo hopeful, (but secretly am [/B]


Do you have an email address? If so, use that.

Here it is [email protected] & [email protected] Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Jamie PFId#11605116 Id#NY
[/B][/QUOTE]


THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH. I just sent an email, asking if they rec'd my application and sent a picture of baby Mia .

Huge thanks!!!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Have you heard anything?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (emmie0527 @ Nov 14 2008, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670415


> Have you heard anything? [/B]



No . Not even to the e-mail sent this AM. I am sure they are a busy outfit.

I think I remember when doing the application....that it stated, you may not hear anything for 2 weeks .

Trying to go back and see what it says again.

Thanks for the support. Means a lot.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I just went back and re-read .......

This web site is kept as current as possible, and thankfully, these dogs are very desired, wanted & loved. We appreciate ALL applications and will treat each one as a priority. Processing of applications for dogs other than special needs dogs is currently averaging *four to six weeks*

Processing can take 4 to 6 weeks . other then special needs. The babies are worth the wait and they must have bundles of apps to go through.

Keep those fingers crossed


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

rayer: :Good luck: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Best of luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone...still nothing...and it's so hard when I look at his sweet baby face.

Still hoping...thanks for hoping with me.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking for an update and I hate that you still haven't heard anything. Maybe soon! I hope this works out for you and Jaimie. He's so cute and looks like a real sweetie! 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 15 2008, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670887


> I was checking for an update and I hate that you still haven't heard anything. Maybe soon! I hope this works out for you and Jaimie. He's so cute and looks like a real sweetie!
> :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks. The site did say...they are running at 4 to 6 weeks for processing applications. He is so cute...I didn't get a response to my follow up email either. They must be really busy.


I guess by the time they call the references and Doc's office...

Thanks so much for all the support.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Still nothing...trying not to take it to heart .

Maybe because I am a couple of hours away, and they do home visits...which I think is WONDERFUL.

Maybe they didn't get to my application...it does say 4 to 6 weeks.

I can't look at this little boys face anymore. Makes me .

I would think if there was a problem with my app...they would notify me ?

Anyway, hubby and I have, while we are waiting, have been in touch with some wonderful incredible breeders, to get Ms. Mia a playmate. We wanted to wait a little bit for Ms. Mia to get a playmate, but it is so amazing, how many wonderful babies are available to us now. I am so grateful to all those that I have been in touch with.

This site really has helped me expand my knowledge and awareness, of some wonderful incredible breeders.

Sweet Jamie...your still in my heart.

Still hoping...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 16 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671568


> Still nothing...trying not to take it to heart .
> 
> Maybe because I am a couple of hours away, and they do home visits...which I think is WONDERFUL.
> 
> ...


I hope it works out for you guys!

Before I realized you filled out an application for him, I sent them an inquiry on Jamie as well. We are looking for a compainion for Ollie. I only emailed and did not fill out an application. I'm in MA so the odds are probably against me, but I thought I'd inquire anyway.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 16 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671712


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 16 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671568





> Still nothing...trying not to take it to heart .
> 
> Maybe because I am a couple of hours away, and they do home visits...which I think is WONDERFUL.
> 
> ...


I hope it works out for you guys!

Before I realized you filled out an application for him, I sent them an inquiry on Jamie as well. We are looking for a compainion for Ollie. I only emailed and did not fill out an application. I'm in MA so the odds are probably against me, but I thought I'd inquire anyway.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh I don't blame you at all. He is so adorable. We can keep each other updated to see if either of us hear anything.

Don't get discouraged by where you live...you never know. See, they must have a lot of apps to go through.

Will let you know


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 16 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671715


> QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 16 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671712





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 16 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671568





> Still nothing...trying not to take it to heart .
> 
> Maybe because I am a couple of hours away, and they do home visits...which I think is WONDERFUL.
> 
> ...


I hope it works out for you guys!

Before I realized you filled out an application for him, I sent them an inquiry on Jamie as well. We are looking for a compainion for Ollie. I only emailed and did not fill out an application. I'm in MA so the odds are probably against me, but I thought I'd inquire anyway.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh I don't blame you at all. He is so adorable. We can keep each other updated to see if either of us hear anything.

Don't get discouraged by where you live...you never know. See, they must have a lot of apps to go through.

Will let you know 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great! I doubt I'll even fill out an application--unless they email me back and tell me to. Highly doubtful. As soon as I saw his pic I inquired right away--he's totally adorable!

Ollie had a playdate today with a couple of chocolate labs who just love him to death. They ran and ran and ran all around. As much as me and my girls (skin kids ages 6 & 9) play with Ollie he has SO MUCH more fun with other dogs! And two chocolate labs are a little too large for him to be playing "rough" with, lol. The female lab especially loves Ollie and once in a while she gives him a good bat with her paw, lol. You have to really watch them. Anyway, aonther playful Malt would be ideal for Ollie. We are not "seriously" looking until the beginning of next year but if something pops up in the meantime...

Anyway, I hope it works out for you! Are you near that location? I'll update you if I hear anything and please do likewise!! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 16 2008, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671728


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 16 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671715





> QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 16 2008, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671712





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 16 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671568





> Still nothing...trying not to take it to heart .
> 
> Maybe because I am a couple of hours away, and they do home visits...which I think is WONDERFUL.
> 
> ...


I hope it works out for you guys!

Before I realized you filled out an application for him, I sent them an inquiry on Jamie as well. We are looking for a compainion for Ollie. I only emailed and did not fill out an application. I'm in MA so the odds are probably against me, but I thought I'd inquire anyway.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh I don't blame you at all. He is so adorable. We can keep each other updated to see if either of us hear anything.

Don't get discouraged by where you live...you never know. See, they must have a lot of apps to go through.

Will let you know 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great! I doubt I'll even fill out an application--unless they email me back and tell me to. Highly doubtful. As soon as I saw his pic I inquired right away--he's totally adorable!

Ollie had a playdate today with a couple of chocolate labs who just love him to death. They ran and ran and ran all around. As much as me and my girls (skin kids ages 6 & 9) play with Ollie he has SO MUCH more fun with other dogs! And two chocolate labs are a little too large for him to be playing "rough" with, lol. The female lab especially loves Ollie and once in a while she gives him a good bat with her paw, lol. You have to really watch them. Anyway, aonther playful Malt would be ideal for Ollie. We are not "seriously" looking until the beginning of next year but if something pops up in the meantime...

Anyway, I hope it works out for you! Are you near that location? I'll update you if I hear anything and please do likewise!! :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I promise to let you know the moment I hear anything...promise. I'm about 2 hrs away...

Just hoping for the very best for the little guy :wub: 

Hugs to you!!!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. I hope you get this baby.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Christine, I just found this thread. OMG you lost your heart! I hope you hear soon. The waiting must be excruciating. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. rayer:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> I promise to let you know the moment I hear anything...promise. I'm about 2 hrs away...
> 
> Just hoping for the very best for the little guy :wub:
> 
> Hugs to you!!![/B]



Don't let it bother you about being 2 hrs away. I was 1 1/2 hrs away from the rescue that had Quigley and they did a home visit and left Quigley that very same day! I'll keep praying for you and I hope you hear something soon! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the support... :grouphug: :heart: So appreciated. 

Spirits are lifting :ThankYou:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww good luck!!! he is adorable


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just want you to know I'm still thinking about you and hope you hear back from the rescue about little Jamie soon! Just remember, if it's meant to be, things will fall into place. :grouphug: 

I don't know how on earth you could possibly look at little puppies from breeders while you wait to hear back and NOT bring one home! :smpullhair: :smstarz: I would have a car full of puppies by now if I were you! :smrofl:

If things don't work out with Jamie (or if you get too impatient, lol) ...you're right -- there are LOTS of adorable babies from reputable breeders who are waiting for their forever homes too! :tender: 

Lisa


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 16 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671928


> I just want you to know I'm still thinking about you and hope you hear back from the rescue about little Jamie soon! Just remember, if it's meant to be, things will fall into place. :grouphug:
> 
> I don't know how on earth you could possibly look at little puppies from breeders while you wait to hear back and NOT bring one home! :smpullhair: :smstarz: I would have a car full of puppies by now if I were you! :smrofl:
> 
> ...



Awwww, thanks everyone. Thanks LJ . Well, thanks to the wonderful folks, here, there were a great deal of issues, that I failed to consider in reference to bringing home a little puppy playmate from a reputable breeder. So, for now, the search for a little baby for Ms. Sweetie pants, is on hold. LJ, OMG it is soooooooooooo hard, seeing all the little puppies, and not bringing them all home. And even more difficult, as my heart felt so good, with so many WONDERFUL breeders. I will be contacting them, and talk over our decision to wait until Mia, is a little older.

Hubby and I talked about it this morn, and I shared all the wonderful advice that I was given, and we are both in agreement, let Ms. Muphet, have her little puppy time and consider a little brother or sister down the line.

Noooooow, if we do...or hopefully, when we do, here from the foster home, about Mr. Jamie, our hearts will immediately open up again, when that time comes to giving strong consideration, to bringing Jamie home. I do hope I hear from them, and would love to have the come to our home and we will sure to consider every angel.

You are so right Lisa, if it's all meant to be...it will be .

Thanks sooooooooooooooooooo much. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Still nothing. 

Thought I would include his picture on this post, to keep him close in all our hearts. He is still listed on the web-site.








:wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope you hear something about Jamie soon. He is so adorable you can't help but fall in love with that sweet boy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I got this email from them today:

"He would do best in a home with a fenced in yard, a stay-at-home owner and another small playful dog to pal around with. 
Please visit our main website below for an explanation of our donation fees under the Adoption Process tab.
Thank you,
Shih Tzu and Furbaby Rescue"

I had sent them this email: (before I realized you were also inquiring)
"Hi--I am inquiring about Jamie, the Maltese. I currently have a 2 year old Maltese, male, very friendly and playful, and am looking for a companion for him. We have a large, fenced in yard. We are in MA.
I'm also interested in your adoption fee, and if I would have to come to pick him or we could arrage a meeting place, etc.
Thank you--"

So I went ahead and filled out the application...they mentioned (above) that he'd do best with a stay-at-home owner, which we are not. He would be alone with Ollie for 7 hours per day. Soooo....that's probably a strike against me.

You do realize that after filling out the application that they say to give them 2-4 WEEKS to hear back from them? I thought maybe you might have missed that part...anyway, best of luck!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 18 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673060


> I got this email from them today:
> 
> "He would do best in a home with a fenced in yard, a stay-at-home owner and another small playful dog to pal around with.
> Please visit our main website below for an explanation of our donation fees under the Adoption Process tab.
> ...



:grouphug: If one of us gets the sweet baby, the other will be his favorite Aunt .

At least we know, the little guy, has two warm loving homes waiting ....

I sent a follow-up email today.

Little Jamie's family is growing . Thanks for letting me know, and I will let you know, the moment I hear something.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would give you an update on Jamie. Still have heard nothing .

Hubby and I are currently in the process of slowly researching for a playmate for Mia, but we have not forgot little Jamie.

Bless this organization for the love and care they give to this foster babies. I did send a couple of follow-up emails
and have contacted my references to see if they have heard anything, but they have not either.

Perhaps they are considering another family, may this little baby be in his forever home by the holidays.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 23 2008, 07:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675871


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thought I would give you an update on Jamie. Still have heard nothing .
> 
> ...


I haven't heard a word either!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 23 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676381


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Nov 23 2008, 07:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675871





> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thought I would give you an update on Jamie. Still have heard nothing .
> 
> ...


I haven't heard a word either!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Me neither . Just keep praying for the little guy. I pray that he is being hugged at this very minute!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I check on this little boy almost everyday. Jamie is adopted :smcry: 

I am so so so so glad he is, but I never heard from them :smcry: 

Bless the people who did adopt him, and my hope was that Jamie would be home for the holidays.

Jamie, you always have a place in my heart :heart: :smootch:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww that's wonderful that he got adopted! I hope he gets many presents from santa and all the love he deserves from his new family!


----------

